# help with monsterguts controller



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

hey everyone im from halloween forum so im no nerbie just to here.I recently got a monster guts controller and fought my way through in figuring it out. i wired the sensor and all and recorded the sequecen. i guess im supposed to srt it back to the main frame pco when the prop is ready for activation? i wave my hand in front of the sensor and channel 1 blinks once and channel 2 blinks once? i dont know what this means but my animation was longer and did not involve channel 2.
Thsnk,
Chris

p.s. i know there was a cross wiring problem with the controllers but i got past that and got it working.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Check out this video, might help.


----------



## ctarpey (May 28, 2011)

thanks man!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice item


----------



## farmermike (Nov 13, 2011)

*I'm having problems with the pir trigger as well*

Glad to hear I'm not the only one
I think I've got the programming ok- I can preveiw my sound and see the channel flash- but I can't get the pir to trigger the @#$%!! thing.
The pir led does flash on, i've got the controller set to nc- but nothing happens.........anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

farmermike said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one
> I think I've got the programming ok- I can preview my sound and see the channel flash- but I can't get the pir to trigger the @#$%!! thing.
> The pir led does flash on, i've got the controller set to nc- but nothing happens.........anyone have any suggestions ?


Unless there is a PIR / trigger / wiring cross-up problem in unit, if you have the connections on NC & COMmon, then there is always power & when triggered it will turn your routine off (& on - with sound playing - channel flashing will be still show ). Connect wires to NO (no power) & COM & try it, the routine should turn on when triggered......


----------



## farmermike (Nov 13, 2011)

*pir trigger*

Woohoo- Got it working today- took everything apart and started over again-hmmmmm me thinks me fingers may have been better second (yeah right) time around.

I have the trigger working reliably on the bench, however have limited its vision by placing it in the base of a 1 foot dia tube-

Stay tuned- sound quality improvments now being worked on


----------



## farmermike (Nov 13, 2011)

*ps*

Thanks so much for the response !!!!- Any advise is appreciated- the controller is being used for a bucky on a motorized rocking chair- the chair rocks continuosly. When triggered the sound from the tracks (all voice) recorded into the nerve center, are fed into a scaryterry audio board causing bucky to talk as he rocks. The two channels on the control venter have yet to be set up to anything -I'm thinking either installing moving eyeballs or making the head turn.......or whatever other demented things come to mind to use the open programming


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Maybe I'm a little late, but, it sounds like the buttons weren't held down long enough for the length of time required in the scene. These are very easy to program. The length of time the buttons are held, will be the length of time it responds. The action should be displayed while you are recording.


----------

